
Donald Knuth's Christmas Tree Lecture Tackles a 'Curious Problem' - rbanffy
https://thenewstack.io/donald-knuths-christmas-tree-lecture-addresses-curious-problem-combinatorial-geometry/?utm_content=buffer64773&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
svat
Nice to see a sort-of transcript of this delightful talk. Knuth's talks are
always a delight to me, but to my surprise a few people seem to not like
hearing him speak.

Discussion from when the video was posted:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15898919](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15898919)
(Some people asked for transcripts; hopefully those people will find this
one.)

